# Cannot stop GR jumping! help!



## izaseth (Nov 8, 2011)

My GR pup, Daisy is 5 months old and is lovely - training really well other than one thing - jumping up. When we meet other people out on walks she will say hello to the dogs but then jump straight at the owner. She has a good recall so I always put her on lead when we see other people as I know she will jump at them and this happens even when she has had chance to say hello properly and get some fuss from them whilst on her lead - as soon as I let her off she jumps.

I have tried everything - turning my back and ignoring her every time she jumps, a very firm 'no' etc etc. The thing is that she will do it with no warning too - usually I can tell when she is going to jump but today we were playing fetch and she was sitting nicely in front of me and then sprang straight at my face. I ended the game then and there with a firm no and walked away from her.

Any tips or advice would be great!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

A - she's only 5-MO. 

B - U have to PREVENT her jumping-up at other people - 
meaning she must be leashed, to forestall any successful jumps.

i'd suggest STAND ON the 6-ft leash, allowing her only enuf-length to either stand or sit - 
not sufficient to get her forepaws off the ground.  As she's a good-sized pup, depending on Ur size, 
U may need to stand well-balanced with feet *shoulder-width apart* & knees slightly bent, 
so that she cannot possibly overset U - that could be very painful, if she lunged & U fell.

C - what do U *want her to do, instead of jump-up?* 
behavioral vacuums are always filled; i'd suggest SIT to be greeted, which becomes 
a nice solid default-behavior, with practice. :thumbup1:

here's a copy of my prior-post on re-training a dog's jumping habit - 


> _ elapsed time: Nov-16 to Dec-28
> be sure to click on *MORE * INFO* - the homework for her owner is outlined there.
> the dog is a young-adult 50#-plus F-Golden who launches with force- she has HURT several ppl,
> causing serious injuries; getting her to stop jumping is a safety-issue.
> ...


the videos are all easy to understand, well-explained, & Layla's progress is easily seen. 
Please let us know how she gets on?


----------



## katiesonfire (Dec 14, 2011)

i'd suggest putting her in a sit whenever she is stroked. when she jumps up turn away from her, then as soon as she sits (you could use a clicker) then give her a treat and reward her with praise. 
it will be hard for her as her self control will be so little at 5 MO, but she will soon get the hang of this. 
good luck!


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

I really empathise. Dexter was 14 months when I adopted him and his previous owner had clearly allowed or encouraged him to leap up at anyone and everyone!

Dex would literally jump up at every single person walking past us. It was a nightmare!

I found two things really helped:

1 - break the pattern by using a headcollar and simply not letting him 'rehearse' the jumping up. Whenever anyone was walking towards us, I made sure that I was between them and Dex so that I was like a barrier between my dog and the person - it was thus far harder for Dex to jump. 

2 - I taught an 'incompatible behaviour' to replace the leaping up. In other words, a dog cannot jump up AND ALSO sit. So you need to teach your girl that the ONLY way people will give her attention is if she sits/holds paw out/stays, whatever the replacement behaviour is that you select.

Like you, I also walked away and stayed away for several minutes every time my dog jumped up.

Finally - everyone has to be on the same page. This means that not only you but also your family, friends AND other dog owners that you meet must never reward your dog for jumping up!

I found this really hard because so often, other dog owners would allow and then reward Dex for jumping up by then making a big fuss of him :mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


Good luck; your girl is still young so it's great that you are teaching her now that she cannot jump up


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

Good luck, it can be a hard long road to stop this behaviour sometimes. I know that cos we're still dealing with it at 13 months. Tried everything - but with a big dog; ignoring is not an option as it's not acceptable to let them jump on folk. I agree the 'Sit' is the best.....and standing on the lead until their weight doesn't allow any more but yes folk do interfere sometimes and make a fuss before you have full control so it does get VERY annoying 

It has got better with us but the eagerness in these breeds can take over sometimes. I know one of 7yrs who's still a bit this way and excitable. Fred is much calmer than him though as a rule....so hopefully we'll have it mastered way before then!!!!

I'd just like to add here that we've had Fred since day one and have attempted to train him from the word go. Some things he does beautifully but other things can be problematic. This is often why dogs end up in Shelters and Rescues....when problems drag on. Owners are hopefully trying to work through these issues (such as myself...although not everyone does nor have the time/willingness) but then when I am putting in the effort I then get fed up when it reflects on my training abilities. Yes things need tweaking and with the advice on this website that can help dramatically and boost your confidence with new ideas to try.

It is widely known that up to the age of around 18 months (maybe more for larger breeds) it's usually the hardest time for dogs as they're going through hormonal and teenage 'difficulties' and 'trials' in their young lives. I keep telling myself consistency and patience is needed and we'll get there in the end.

Also all dogs are different and I would like to think people take that into account. Just because my dog isn't at a certain level on some things- shouldn't make me or him 'bad'....although sometimes I feel that and it can get you down.

This is meant as a pep talk to all of us with problems (and lets face it there's a fair few of us on here....that's after all why we're usually here!!!) and to others that may judge us rightly or wrongly.

I am now having to go back to basics on a few matters but not because he's missed out in between; but because other challenges have got in the way and his exuberant social character goes against some of the things I'm trying to achieve.

Keep telling myself : *don't lose the faith!!!* :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi OP

I so know how you feel! My friends's husband has given me many a pep talk on "getting my dog in hand" - 5 mth old pup. This is about not allowing her to growl or bark

One of my biggies though is teaching her not to jump up as being part collie and part lab she is exuberant and deceptively strong. So last night he and his son called over and as I was telling reba to sit, she jumped up on each of them, as she tends to do. I said off and she did, then sit and she did. They both ignored her though I asked them to stroke her, then she jumped up again and they started playing with her, and said " but sure she's only a pup":mad5:

This is what we're up against!!
Gavs


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

In addition to the resources that Terry has posted above here are a couple of gems for the owners of jumper-uppers:

From Kay Laurence: Approval seeking or attention seeking? « Kay Laurence

And on putting jumping up on cue so as to get rid of it: Putting a Dog&#39;s Unwanted Behavior on Stimulus Control (to get Rid of it)-Jumping - YouTube


----------



## GoldieGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

my GR pup, oscar, is the same! he is great with other dogs but as soon as he sees a person he gets so excited bless him. hes only 4 months though so i dont expect him to understand yet. i only let him off lead for the first time today and he done brilliantly


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Gavs said:


> ...My friends's husband has given... many [pep talks] on "getting my dog in hand", a 5-MO pup...
> about *not allowing her to growl* or bark


"not allowing" a dog TO GROWL is a remarkably Bad-idea - feel free to let the friend's hubby know 
that i said so. :lol: i'm sure he'll be shocked & amazed to hear that GrOWLs are among our most-valuable signals 
from any dog, & are always and forever to be *heeded - * never ignored, & never punished.

if a dog growls, s/he is worried, anxious, scared, angry... one way or another, the dog feels THREATENED. 
we should never ignore or punish a growl, but BACK OFF, figure out what's so upsetting, & then start a plan 
to use B-Mod to reduce the dog's anxiety under X circs, or in Y presence, or around Z stimulus: 
a vet's exam table, a screaming running child, or a well-meaning person who stares & approaches directly 
can all be very-frightening to the dog on the receiving end of that trigger.

expecting a dog to NEVER growl is akin to demanding that a person NEVER be impatient, cranky, or frustrated; 
it's an impossible expectation, & moreover blames the individual for feelings which are perfectly normal, as if 
those feelings were deliberate, conscious, willful choices; EMOTIONS are feelings; they are not chosen, 
they simply are. Anyone can feel frustrated or angry or defensive, without being somehow pathological.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi there,

I know, I am the converted. I advised friends hubby that suggesting my pup doesn't growl or ever bark is like asking his wife never to raise her voice. Think he understood


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Gavs said:


> I advised friends hubby that suggesting my pup doesn't growl or ever bark is like asking his wife never to raise her voice.
> Think he understood


:thumbsup: let's hope he did! 
Especially for the dogs' sakes, as any dog he meets might be judged on that basis.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Loads of great resources already supplied.

I'd learn to park her too, so she can't even make the mistake and just learns to settle and that people are quite boring actually 

Parking your dog


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

This might help

ClickerSolutions Training Treasures -- Quick Fix for a Jumping Dog


----------

